# More lizards..



## orionmystery (Aug 4, 2013)

A sleeping (was) baby lizard, Acanthosaura cf. crucigera  Ifound in the forest at night. Krabi, Thailand. 



IMG_9685 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Another sleeping (was) baby lizard, Calotes emma. Krabi, Thailand



IMG_9832 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Another



IMG_9491 merged copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


A sleeping Draco volans(?). A little too high on the tree.



IMG_9695 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Calotes versicolor, Malaysia.



IMG_9093 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Eutropis multifasciata



IMG_7948 copy Eutropis multifasciata by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Aphaniotis fusca



IMG_7820 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More tropical reptiles: Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## globeglimpser (Aug 4, 2013)

I love them all but the eye in the first one is amazing - good job, take my like


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 4, 2013)

#5 is perfection to me.


----------



## Dracaena (Aug 10, 2013)

Love it!Beautiful lizards

send from my liquid E1 with Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBlack (Aug 11, 2013)

They are all great, really can't even pick a favourite


----------



## HL45 (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice work!!


----------

